# Insulin Mimickers



## OutWhey (Dec 26, 2010)

*Q:* What are those supplements called insulin mimickers? And what are their benefits?

*A:* One of the trickiest elements of body-building nutrition is managing your insulin levels. 
"Insulin is a hormone that when elevated, depending on the time of day and circumstances, can help you increase muscle mass or lead to increased bodyfat, or both," says Steve O'Reilly, RD.

The key to maximizing insulin's benefits is knowing the best time to increase its levels. 

"After you work out, increasing insulin levels by consuming sugars will help drive protein, creatine and other nutrients into your muscles, but increasing insulin levels at other times of day [by consuming sugars] will more likely encourage the storage of bodyfat," O'Reilly notes.
Don't underestimate the benefits of muting insulin responses, especially if you have the type of body that is prone to storing excess calories as bodyfat. Insulin-mimicking supplements will not only provide you with the muscle-building benefits of insulin (without promoting bodyfat storage) but also allow you to consume fewer calories from carbs, further reducing your storage of fat.

The only insulin-mimicker that I use on a regular basis is Need2Slin. This product has been very effective for me and never lets me down. I have found that there are several different protocol that can be ran for certain individuals depending on their diets and goals. Need2Slin increases lean body mass, lowers body fat, faster metabolism, boost thyroid output, increases testosterone, improves insulin sensitivity in muscle, increasei natural energy, and enhances muscular blood flow. The past 4 weeks I have been focusing on the product a bit differently and I am seeing great results. The doeses are staggered throughout the week while still managing to consume a high amount of calories. The increasing of carbs seem to give them product a "kick" or "prime" and really pushes the hunger to the next level. But with this insulin mimicker, I am getting bodyfat to a minimum and still vascular as ever.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

I love NEED2SLIN myself alot now.
im not right now only becaue im using igf-1lr3 but in a few more weeks im getting back on need2slin. (not sure how they would go together so just took a  break)
I was acually surprized, even thow i do love a few of the NTBM products i didnt expect this much from need2slin.

i was only taking 3 caps a day for 6 weeks on top of it, not even full dose.
in sping thos im going to try it out  a lil higher dosed while cutting + with some test ;-)

great stuff for sure


----------



## M-Rods (Dec 29, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> *Q:* What are those supplements called insulin mimickers? And what are their benefits?
> 
> *A:* One of the trickiest elements of body-building nutrition is managing your insulin levels.
> "Insulin is a hormone that when elevated, depending on the time of day and circumstances, can help you increase muscle mass or lead to increased bodyfat, or both," says Steve O'Reilly, RD.
> ...


 
Each cap is designed for approx 50 carbs consumed, take them 30 min prior to carb consumption.


----------

